# אם יורשה לי לומר



## cfu507

How should I say "אם יורשה לי לומר" in English? Is there something equivalent for this in English?

Context:
אם יורשה לי לומר, השמלה שלך לא מצאה חן בעני
It's not that you are really asking for someone's permission.

Thanks


----------



## nanie26

If I can tell my opinion your dress is not very pretty...
or "according to me..." well something like that!
do you think that works?


----------



## cfu507

nanie26, thanks for your help. 
Regard your question - I have no idea if it works


----------



## nanie26

you welcome!
shavua tov!


----------



## bat777

The way to say this in English is: 'If I may say'. And just like in Hebrew, it's only a polite way to add your opinion to a discussion, and doesn't really mean you're asking for someone's permission. 
You can also replace 'say' with expressions like: 'add something', 'remark', 'suggest', etc.


----------



## elroy

nanie26 said:


> If I can tell my opinion your dress is not very pretty...
> or "according to me..." well something like that!
> do you think that works?


 "If I can tell my opinion" does not work because you don't "tell" an opinion. You express it, you share it, you offer it, you say it, but you don't tell it. 

"According to me" is not idiomatic in this context. 





bat777 said:


> The way to say this in English is: 'If I may say'. And just like in Hebrew, it's only a polite way to add your opinion to a discussion, and doesn't really mean you're asking for someone's permission.
> You can also replace 'say' with expressions like: 'add something', 'remark', 'suggest', etc.


 "If I may say" sounds incomplete to me.  I would use "if I may say so" or "if I may say something."

Also, I would prefer "if I may make a remark" and "if I may make a suggestion" to just "if I may remark" and "if I may suggest," respectively.

You could replace "if I may" with "if you'll allow me to."


----------



## nanie26

You're right Elroy I haven't thought about it, and actually I think my hebrew is rusted!
I should not write if I'm not sure.
Sorry cfu507!


----------



## talmid

131207     0512

G'Day!

Just to say,
"If I may say" & "If I may say so"  both sound quite acceptable to me in this context

Best regards to all


----------



## david314

The most faithful translation would be: _If I may be permitted to say... _

Note: This is a high register of language (formal).


----------

